
Once We Start Geoengineering, We Won't Be Able to Stop - onetimemanytime
https://earther.gizmodo.com/once-we-start-geoengineering-we-wont-be-able-to-stop-1822300410
======
sanxiyn
The article concludes:

It also reinforces reality that the only way to reliably make our climate safe
for wildlife and humans alike is to start rapidly reducing carbon emissions.
And we better get started soon.

I agree that addressing carbon (cause) is better than addressing temperature
(symptom). But the conclusion as stated is incorrect, because what needs
reduction is _net_ carbon emission, not carbon emission. Rapidly increasing
carbon capture is equivalent to rapidly reducing carbon emission.

For an example of geoengineering addressing carbon instead of temperature, see
[https://projectvesta.org/](https://projectvesta.org/)

------
nicodjimenez
This is a stupid article. Clickbait without a real point to make. No argument
why geo-engineering is inherently bad or unsustainable.

In the future of course geo-engineering will happen. Moving to renewables is
already micro-geo-engineering. There will be a lot of geo-engineering in the
future. Some bad. But mostly good.

------
millstone
> what happens if policymakers suddenly decide to shut geoengineering down

Why would anyone propose that? Sulfate aerosols injection would be tapered
unless they had extremely serious and unanticipated side effects.

------
snowwrestler
Well we already started, so I guess here we go...

